# Pet moves



## Hartleyhouse10 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi 

Would anyone know what are our the best options for taking our 2 collies over to Spain? Had a ridiculous quote today to fly them over, was thinking of driving them over. All views welcomed except leaving them at home


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We flew our 2 over - it wasnt cheap, but the thought of the two of them in the car for 2 days + the kids, luggage, staying over, the cost of the petrol.................

Jo xxx


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## LojaChica (Jan 5, 2012)

I am flying mine from Sydney to Australia then a Pet Relocation Company is driving them from LHR to Malaga

There is an embargo on Pets flying into Malaga in June/July and August

If you would like the details of this company then please let me know 

I could also give you some details of a language camp for your 12yo if you would be interested?

I'm not sure if we can post Company names................perhaps someone can advise then I could just write it in a post


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Hartleyhouse10 said:


> Hi
> 
> Would anyone know what are our the best options for taking our 2 collies over to Spain? Had a ridiculous quote today to fly them over, was thinking of driving them over. All views welcomed except leaving them at home


I would drive them via the tunnel. Overnight stops can be made at Premiere Classe Hotels | Cheap hotel rooms in more than 230 hotels across Europe The "rooms" are little more than a box but include your own shower/toilet, etc. rather than Formule 1 where you have to queue up to share. Première Classe is inexpensive, accepts pets and their breakfast is simple but quite good. We have used the one at Bayonne (about 400 yards off the motorway) as a last stop before crossing the border into Spain.

We have made the journey six times and would thoroughly recommend this route. Your animals are with you and, provided they happily travel by car, there is no need for sedation.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: sedation*

I have flown between to the US West and East coasts 6 times with my dog. During that time I had a couple of vets and they all recommended against sedation. Their experience was a sedated dogs have put their heads/necks is such a position as to accidentally strangle themselves. The best advice I had was to find an herbal pill found in pet stores that helped dogs to relax, but does not override the instinct to breath.

All that said, Baldilocks suggestion is the best. It is so much easier on a dog than flying.


----------



## Hartleyhouse10 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you all I was looking for clarity that others had driven because the family will fly and me and the dogs can have a road trip and at least it will be on our terms. Dogs have been fine on long trips before so I think my mind is set on the option provided earlier, vive la france - y viva espana!


----------



## khbergli (May 24, 2010)

Hi.

I have taken our dog on Spain - UK drive a few times. There are plenty of nice rest places in France. Most hotels accept dogs.

Just take your time!


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm taking mine over via a pet courier (the company arrange removals and also pet relocation). The guy originally comes from Scotland (and still has a flat there) but now lives in Murcia. I found his rates to be reasonable (especially after the high quotes I received from some companies!) I will be paying £650 for two labradors to travel together. 
His company is called Costa Calida Transport Home


----------



## lollypopsoup (Mar 17, 2013)

Has anyone driven a cat down to Mallorca?


----------



## Wellington10 (Jan 12, 2013)

Drive down with them !!!

Ferry to Santander then drive straight down to the Coast, driven it many times, lots of stop offsbars etc.

The cost of flying dogs is ridiculous ... quoted £1800 return journey to take 1 dog back for Crufts yet a return flight from Madrid to New York $400 .... were is the scene in that !!!!

Have a safe journey xx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Wellington10 said:


> Drive down with them !!!
> 
> Ferry to Santander then drive straight down to the Coast, driven it many times, lots of stop offsbars etc.
> 
> ...


My preference is tunnel to Calais, then drive down at your own pace.


----------



## Wellington10 (Jan 12, 2013)

I must admit never driven through France!!!

We normally get the ferry from either Santander or Bilbo, straight into Portsmouth

You have fab kennels for the dogs, very clean. It is a 24hr crossing but it is very relaxing .

Normally do the journey twice a year !!! 

We can normally drive from Malaga to Santander in a day, unload the dogs then sit back and chill for 24hrs !!!


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

we drove our 6 to Spain ourselves in an ex-police dog vehicle (so they had lots of space and were very safe) but dependant on your circumstances and wishes, I can highly recommend these guys Home and they do not cost some of the ridiculous prices I have been reading!


----------



## LojaChica (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes..............our Dogs are flying SYD to LHR then we are using the company above to deliver in Spain given the Pet embargo.....................they have been very helpful so far


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

LojaChica said:


> I am flying mine from Sydney to Australia then a Pet Relocation Company is driving them from LHR to Malaga
> 
> There is an embargo on Pets flying into Malaga in June/July and August
> 
> ...


Make sure that this move is what you most definitely want to do, an Aussie friend of mine who had lived in Canada for 7 years returned to Australia, spent a small fortune getting paperwork, shots, and flight arranged for her dog, less than 10 months later she felt the move back to Australia was a mistake and she came back in Canada, her dog followed a few months later.
.
..
..
..


----------



## LojaChica (Jan 5, 2012)

Goldeneye said:


> Make sure that this move is what you most definitely want to do, an Aussie friend of mine who had lived in Canada for 7 years returned to Australia, spent a small fortune getting paperwork, shots, and flight arranged for her dog, less than 10 months later she felt the move back to Australia was a mistake and she came back in Canada, her dog followed a few months later.
> .
> ..
> ..
> ..


Thank you for that................I will  I am 

I have been here 5 years and was in the UK prior to that............bought a property in Spain 10 years ago so you could say I am moving on to the next scary chapter in my life


----------



## Hartleyhouse10 (Apr 14, 2013)

Great thread, have booked into the Bayonne Premiere classe, thanks


----------

